# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Οσμάν Ελ Σαϊντ

## Polyneikos

Aλλος ένας αξιόλογος αθλητης είναι ο ΕλληνοΑιγύπτιος *Οσμαν Ελ Σαϊντ*.
Αρκετες συμμετοχες σε αγωνες,μερικες από τις νίκες του είναι Mr Hellas 2008,Mr Αιγαίο 2008 & 2009,3ος στο Πανευρωπαϊκο το 2008 κτλ.
Διακρίνεται για τις μαζες που διαθετει και πάντα θεωρείται από τα φαβορί όταν συμμετεχει.
Τελευταία του συμμετοχή στο Mr Hellas της Wabba τον Ιούνιο του 2009 όπου κατέλαβε την 2η συμμετοχή στην μεσαία κατηγορία.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες φωτό ακομα από τον Oσμαν Ελ Σαϊντ από το Μρ Αιγαιο 2009 όπου πηρε την κατηγορία του αλλα και τον Γενικο Τιτλο αλλα και απο το Μρ Ελλας 2009 όπου κατέλαβε την 2η θεση.
Κατα κοινη ομολογία φετος δεν επιασε το 100% της φόρμας του αλλα ο Οσμαν ειναι ενας πολύ καλος αθλητης και παντα προκσλει αίσθηση όταν κατεβαινει σε αγωνες.

----------


## Muscleboss

Και μια φωτογραφία μου με τον Οσμάν Ελ Σάιντ σε Παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα Bodybuilding (NABBA-Hellas Β.Σερέτη) που είχε γίνει στην Ερέτρια τον Ιούνιο του 2008 και είχε κερδίσει την 3η θέση στην μεσαία κατηγορία.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RAMBO

Τον θυμαμαι απο τις πρωτες μου φορες που πηγα στους αγωνες της wabba,μου χε κανει εντυπωση  η τρομερη φλεβικοτητα :03. Bowdown:

----------

